# how do you assemble a western headstall?



## dmm

I know this is a stupid question but we bought a western bridle for our welsh pony. Now we need to attach the snaffle bit and the chin strap. I am not even sure if I am naming these things correctly but can you tell me what order they go all go on the "o" ring? Thanks so much.


----------



## Kellie in OR

Here is a picture.


----------



## dmm

Thank you so much. That is *exactly* what I needed to see!!!! dmm


----------



## cre

Be sure you put the bit in correctly - more often than not there is a slight curve to the bars of the bit ..smile side towards the ears.


----------



## alphahorses

You don't use a curb chain or strap with a snaffle bridge - it only works if there is leverage on the bit and there is no leverage on snaffle.


----------



## Kellie in OR

Actually a western snaffle bridle does traditionally have a snaffle hobble/snaffle keeper. It goes below the rein and has nothing to do with leverage, but with stabilizing the bit.

English snaffle bridle do not use a snaffle hobble/snaffle keeper. Instead they have a noseband/caveson.

http://www.reference.com/browse/snaffle


----------



## Alex

Kellie in OR said:


> Actually a western snaffle bridle does traditionally have a snaffle hobble/snaffle keeper. It goes below the rein and has nothing to do with leverage, but with stabilizing the bit.
> English snaffle bridle do not use a snaffle hobble/snaffle keeper. Instead they have a noseband/caveson.
> 
> http://www.reference.com/browse/snaffle


Well, you are both correct. The curb chain _can_ be used with a snaffle, althought the only good it does is so the bit doesnt get pulled throught the horses mouth if they like to open wide. If you have the whole bridle assembeled perfectely, as does the picture shown, I do not see how the bit rings could go thru the horses mouth, but thats just my opinion.

You dont see it very often, the curb strap on snaffle, but it can be dont. But yes it has no effectif you not using it for the purpose Kellie in OR is.


----------

